# [SOLVED] CPU block and barbs?



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi guys... I'm new to liquid cooling and I'm looking for a CPU block.

The pump/Reservoir I have is this. 
GBU INTERNATIONAL

And the CPU block I'm looking to get is this one: FROZENCPU BLOCKS

The question I have is if I have a 1/4" tube what barbs/fittings do i need to attach the tube to THAT CPU block???

Would these fit? BARBS


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

Bump?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

someone will may come alonmg shortly to assist you. You will have to be patient.

many people on this forum especially in the hardware team don't do warercooling as it offers little or no advantage than air cooling so most of us stick with air cooling.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

Yea, I have plenty of air flowing through. I have an Antec 300 with the 2 side panels swapped sides so its a staright flow from bottom front to top back. Never had any problems with heat. This is purly for show.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

Well no one answered this and I've already ordered the barbs. If they arent correct I will keep tryign until i figure it out. There is always Home Depot.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

why do you want to use water cooling?

a decent air cooling setup is better than water cooling.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

I don't do it because a it's not needed and b water and electricity do not mix well together.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*



Amd_Man said:


> I don't do it because a it's not needed and b water and electricity do not mix well together.


yep I remember learning something about electricity and water = bad in primary school.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

For show of course. Im actually moding my case right now with a 15" x 15" blue tinted acrylic window. And throwing in some sexy neons. The water cooling is UV green so it will be a very nice looking addition. Then I have a friend of mine drawing up a nice design for paint/mold onto the case as well.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*



Rataru101 said:


> For show of course. Im actually moding my case right now with a 15" x 15" blue tinted acrylic window. And throwing in some sexy neons. The water cooling is UV green so it will be a very nice looking addition. Then I have a friend of mine drawing up a nice design for paint/mold onto the case as well.


Whatever makes you happy is all good. I just know when it goes bad you'll be buying all new hardware!


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

Now why'd you have to go and say that?!?! It's like you're wishing bad things on my PC! :angry: 

Everything will be completly tested for week before placing it in my rig. Ive even thought of useing a hot glue gun to make sure everything is sealed up nicely.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

No I just state the facts! I wish you and your computer well. :smile:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

Should work, the G1/4 is the standard threading on the block, and with a barb for 1/4" ID tubing, it'll fit fine. I use 1/2" and prefer compression fittings, but straight barbs and clamps work too, at a much lower cost. Compression is much more secure IMHO, only leaks I've ever had were with straight barbs unfortunately, so I only use one when I can't get a compression fitting in a limited space.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU block and barbs?*

Got the parts and everything lines up nicely and looks wonderfull! 

CLOSED

thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you have it done and best of luck.


----------

